
Microsoft to forcibly install Bing extension in Chrome for Office 365 users - MikusR
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-forcibly-install-bing-search-extension-in-chrome-for-office-365-proplus-users/
======
HenryKissinger
Office 365 ProPlus users only, not the basic Office 365 that comes
preinstalled on so many pre-built PCs.

